
Autofocals: Evaluating gaze-contingent eyeglasses for presbyopes - bookofjoe
https://advances.sciencemag.org/content/5/6/eaav6187.abstract
======
bookofjoe
Full text:
[https://advances.sciencemag.org/content/5/6/eaav6187.full](https://advances.sciencemag.org/content/5/6/eaav6187.full)

